# Happy 121st. Birthday, Bohuslav



## jim rybka (Apr 12, 2008)

Bohuslav Martinu was born in Policka, Bohemia on Dec 8, 1890. He is called "the Mozart of the 20th C" because, like Wolfgang, he was a compulsive composer, a musical savant who could write out many well-crafted scores very quickly. One reason for this was that Martinu had Asperger syndrome, the first composer to have such strong documentation of being autistic. He wrote many excellent scores that are still being discovered. I have published his biography this year that explains much ofthis F. James Rybka


----------

